# Ridgid EB4424 Oscillating Edge Belt / Spindle Sander



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

David
I have had mine for about 2 years now and I agree with everything you say. It works great on contours after band sawing.
I son't use the belt attachment much as I have a large Delta Belt and Disk sander that really hogs off the material when needed.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

i've had mine about 2 years as well. I like it.


----------



## Ripthorn (Mar 24, 2010)

I've had mine a few months and use it on lots of guitar-related items, especially headstocks and inside the horns. My only complaint is getting the star knob loose after using the belt attachment, but that is minor. I think I may whip up some taller sanding drums for doing the belly carves on bodies.


----------



## basset (Feb 2, 2009)

It is indeed a convenient, well built tool. I've used mine on many projects with both the belt and spindles (all sizes). Whats nice is the change between the two is bast and easy.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

You sold me, Grimes. At first, I thought you bought it just because it matched your color scheme However, it sounds like a nice unit. I've been in the market for a while and I expected to pay quite a bit more. I can't justify the free-standing JET but this one's on price point. Thanks!


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I like mine as well. The only issue to watch out for is the spindle knob. Make sure you can loosen it, lube it, and keep it relatively loose. If you hand-tighten it too much, you won't be able to get it off without using some serious toolage, which will potentially damage the knob. DAMHIKT


----------



## Dabcan (Feb 1, 2011)

I love mine but sometimes have trouble with the paper riding up the spindle. I can usually fix it by using a different combination of the supplied washers, but it does slow the process down a bit.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

I have one for over tow years.
This is the tool which sees a lot of use in my shop. 
Mine is connect to the dust collector


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I have owned mine about 2 months and I like it. I have had no problems with the belt alignment. So far the knob on the spindle has come off pretty easily except when I forget it is a left hand thread and tighten it too much before turning it the correct direction. Good tool. Another thing that makes it nice is I have a 4×24 belt sander so they can share out of the belt supply. 
Nice color also.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I really like mine too. It's one of the few tools that I've paid full price for, but I have no regrets.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

Yep, worth every penny. I too have problems with the knob being too hard to get off, but only with the belt. No problems at all when I use the drums.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Best power tool I've ever bought , for the money. No problems with the knobs yet for me : )

Here's an excellent LJ project for people having trouble with their knobs.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/53903


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You will enjoy the angled table. It is great for chamfering through tenons on tables and chairs. The belt sander is amust have for chair construction.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

David;

I have had the Ridgid for almost two years and very pleased with it.

Dust collection, when in spindle mode, works well but, if you put the belt sander on you need some extra suction on the left side of the belt.

Use this machine several times a week especially to clean up rough band saw cuts.

Thanks for your review!

Good Luck!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

simple… I love mine!


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

I bought mine at a flea market for a relatively low price.
It's a very nice sander, probably the most versatile on the market. I don't like the plastic construction of it, but I'm not going to be throwing stuff at it(I hope). It's small enough to sit behind the fence of my mitre saw. All of the tools are in front and it has a storage space for the belt attachment.

My overall feeling toward the tool: Impressed.


----------

